# Have you converted any "Non-preppers"?



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

THANK GOD! As I have said my wife (though beautiful, sexy, funny, kind, caring, and generally wonderful) has always been a bit of a hippy. She's given me weird looks ever since I started getting interested in prepping. We both love the outdoors and the idea of living off grid but she's been very difficult to convince as far as stockpiling food and meds and buying weapons goes. Just a few moments ago though she turned away from the television and says to me, "If we're getting ready for the end of civilization or whatever, don't you think we should get some gas masks?"

I feel so relieved and proud right now. Please share some of your success stories.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

My husband and son are finally coming around. I still get eye rolling from my son sometimes. My 2 sons that live in South Louisiana are still unbelievers. I really worry about them and my grandchildren. They are so prone to hurricanes and flooding.
My husband has been talking to the neighbors. They are not interested in the least. One neighbor knows I am a prepper and when she cleans out her pantry, she gives me her expired foods. I guess they will come here when SHTF.
I think I have some people I work with a little more aware. They are starting to ask me questions about storing food and other things. 
It just amazes me that people can just disregard all the signs and just go on every day like nothing is happening. I just want to scream WAKE UP!!!!!!!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

That's called a "keeper" mountainman!

I still can't actually prep much because I live at home!!! Argh, switching jobs killed my pocket books (had to buy a fancy looking wardrobe) only my best buddy knows that I"m interested in this, and he watches my Youtubes (acidlittle) which aren't geared towards prepping but he also dabbles in other videos about prepping, so he's probably 25% converted.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm trying to convert my wife. But she thinks its a waste of time and money. She is a live in the moment kind of girl. But is happy that I'm not spending money on toys and electronics. But still doesn't like the fact that I'm spending money on things that don't matter to us now. But I know that when the day comes and SHTF. She will be glad I was prepping.


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

I got my wife into prepping. For years she thought I was a loon, but watching Doomsday Preppers together finally convinced her that prepping was necessary.

If anyone out there has a loved one or important people in their lives that still discourage prepping, I highly recommend watching Doomsday Preppers with them. Plus, just 20-30 minutes on various YouTube videos can be quite persuasive as well.

BIG difference between prepping alone vs prepping with loved ones!


----------



## Washingtonprep (May 14, 2012)

I've converted quite a few of my friends. A couple now have long term food and water stores along with complete bug out bags. The only thing we are missing as a whole is a permanent bug out location


----------



## Washingtonprep (May 14, 2012)

A good way to start the conversation would be to ask if they know anyone that has life insurenece. Then ask why people have life insurance and explain that instead of putting money into an account so my family doesn't have to worry about bills and other expenses when I'm gone, I'm putting canned food in my pantry for when the food is unavalible and they need it to live.


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

My wife is pretty much on board with me doing it, but not as a lifestyle at this point. She sees the benefit,and that doing it doesn't hurt us. The eldest daughter understands it,but still thinks its weird that I am doing it. Brother in law is semi into the same stuff, nephew thinks its awesome, he's eleven lol, but other than that, no


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

I got my father and coworker into prepping. My wife and I do our prepping together..


----------



## jack.of.all.trades (May 6, 2012)

I have several friends that kind of started it around the same time that I did. We didn't know it at the time. I have others thinking and talking but not doing it yet. My family just looks at me kinda weird and nods then changes the subject. I love it when somebody asks "What if nothing happens?" I just tell them "I guess I'll have alot of extra food and supplies!" then I say "What are you going to do if something DOES happen, cause I'm not sharing."


----------



## NTexRob (Jun 29, 2012)

Durogity said:


> My wife is pretty much on board with me doing it, but not as a lifestyle at this point. She sees the benefit,and that doing it doesn't hurt us. The eldest daughter understands it,but still thinks its weird that I am doing it. Brother in law is semi into the same stuff, nephew thinks its awesome, he's eleven lol, but other than that, no


This is my situation just about verbatim.


----------



## Newgunguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Converting people or trying to educate them can/and is very hard sometimes. Really the best thing you can do is just plant the worst scenario into their heads and hope it wakes them up. Yes I do believe in trying to show neighbors and friends, cause if anything does actually happen and those nah Sayers don't prep and then are in a world of hurt, who do you think they might turn on first? In my opinion its easier to try and help them now, then having to use deadly force on them later. In my house, if you are anti prepare and you have nothing but needs to bring to my family, well then sorry but you will just become target practice to me.

Charles.


----------



## AlertandorientedNP (Jul 15, 2012)

Only my wife. Even then I have to feed it to her in small increments. It just kills me though that when the power goes out during the day while I am at work, she will text me to let me know and then when I get home the "plan" is to go out to eat that night. I have told other that I thought were open minded enough to deal with the realities of it all. Some have made a few life changes, but beyond that, no. I have received a couple of the "I know where I'm going in a distaster: Your house." jokes that always make me cringe. I've come to the conclusion that if someone is going to have a meaningful change the person must become enlightened by themselves. Other than that you will become the center of their distaster planning.


----------



## Lezyne (Jul 16, 2012)

If you had seen my previous posts prepping is not even heard of in New Zealand - I got into it off my own back after watching my government start to crumble and all the research, countless documentries, reading and magical green spliffs I decided it was time. 

I have managed to get my boss, friends and others into it and even since national geographic's tv show doomsdays preppers had only just come on television last week here in New Zealand people were starting to see what I had been saying for the last two years - it is time to start getting ready.


----------



## scotwilson (Jul 14, 2012)

I think, Katrina is a fantastic example to non preppers.


----------



## cxmelt01 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have converted 15 of my Fraternity brothers. At first all 50 of them thought I was crazy but slowly they some kept asking my questions about it. Some now do it full time when not in school and others do it as a hobby.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## David Davidson (Jul 20, 2012)

My friends all think I'm crazy, and my family just tolerates it. To be honest I haven't been telling people about my prep that much any more because I don't want anyone else to decide that if SHTF they could just rob me for my stuff.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

David Davidson said:


> My friends all think I'm crazy, and my family just tolerates it. To be honest I haven't been telling people about my prep that much any more because I don't want anyone else to decide that if SHTF they could just rob me for my stuff.


You are a wise fellow!


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I am getting my hubby on board with prepping. He loves the guns and ammo part but is now seeing that the rest s necessities also. Still have a ways to go but he is getting there. He did buy a wheat grinder and wheat.... I love to bake


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife and I are both on the same wave length. Our grown kids have seen our example. Whether they follow it or not is up to them.
We do not discuss our lifestyle with any neighbors, we do not try to "convert" anyone.
My co-workers do not know where we live, nor does much anyone else.
We have a small farm in a rural area, the kids know they are always welcome, anyone else who wants to come on the property better have a badge, a gun, and a warrant.


----------



## Rand Wolfe (Aug 21, 2012)

Agreed! I told my nephew about prepping and he said he didn't need to prep. I had all the food he needed. Lesson learned!


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

My wife really came around this past year. Getting her to the range helped a lot! Also, when she started couponing ( I mean hardcore couponing) she feel she is involved and doing her part of stocking up the long term food storage. Now she is on board 100% from probably 50% 2 years ago. It is great!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Momma is very slowly comming around but the money dosent come out of family money.
But i have a side account, but she dosent complain cause i told her if it dosent come to pass we will not have to go to the store for a while(lol) my good friend who is a chef. Wasnt into it, but he started to listen!!!
A bonus point is he can get us meat can goods etc at cost.
A good start was when i sold him one of my 1911s so we will work from there


----------



## Moby (Aug 25, 2012)

I have found that it is far easier to convince folks to prepare for natures disasters rather than the end of the world.
It is easy for them to see Katrina, Joplin MO, the big power outage on the east coast.
The preps are almost the same. Show them the lack of goods on store shelves in a couple days.
Show them *YOUR generator and food stores.* Point out rising food costs and explain your stores as a bank account.
I put together a free forum from Free Forums - FreeForums.org - Create a free forum in minutes! and invited my freinds that I want to be prepared. Our personal forum is a great communication tool.
We are 5 families pledging to help each other in time of need.
All the husbands are on board. Now the wives are starting to turn. The key with the women was the convenience
of opening a jar of meat and another of veggies from the pressure cooked food stores and bingo, their all over stored foods.
The down side? Now when I pressure cook foods (my pressure cooker holds 7 quart jars) I must give up two to the wife.
But that means I increase food stores by 5 jars each run. Appeal to lowering the wives dinner cooking chore. Works every time.
For husbands, go for new guns and outdoor cooking. We all get together monthly and have a cookboy cookout. Only stored foods over 
charcoal or an open fire.


----------



## gundata (Aug 26, 2012)

I've don't directly discuss the topic but continually update people with facts and show my growing frustration with "things", this seems to be the general method of dissemination. People think you're crazy if you start spouting out stuff to wild.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

On some level my husband thinks I'm a little 'nutsy squirrel' for doing this. However, once I explained to him that I am prepping for storms/economic collapse and not the Mayan calendar event/Rapture/some random comet heading toward Earth, he was fine with it. He now calls our little stash the "Oh SH*T closet.' LOL. Once he figured out what I was really doing, he randomly told me we should start stockpiling ammo too  

As far as telling other people about our prepping, I only do it in a very veiled, indirect manner. I will usually cite a recent news story or pricing observation. It usually sounds something like, 'Gee, I noticed the price of meat went up AGAIN this week. Maybe it's a good time to store up some food.' If someone randomly comes across my stash of stuff, I just tell them I am an extreme couponer and stock up when I find deals. No one questions me.


----------



## gin_and_pete (Aug 25, 2012)

I have only discussed it with a couple really close friends that I trust. Neither seemed to be either for or against it. I will continue to prep and they will do what they decided. If that is to act as if nothing is going on then so be it. They are grown and the subject was presented. LOL


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with it being easier to get people to prepare for natural disasters than shtf scenarios. Most people just refuse to believe that a things could get that bad!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

being an aprtment manager in ls angeles when the people move in in their welcome home i have an emergency back pack list for them letting them know that in an earthquake they dont want to stay and may need to evacuate the city. i am able to tell people all the time to be prepped for at least two weeks to bug out. but permanent prep i dont know. i have a self sustained ranch to go to that belongs to a friend, or to the gun club in the mountains also self contained. so i have two choices and show up once a month to help out on the farm to earn my place and keep my invite valid. i stash a lot of ammo there as well. and we practice reload. i have two pack one for me and one for who ever i pick to survive with me. 1 is none and 2 is one. ill need that as my spot is 58 miles.

will people actually prep? i sure hope so i hope they get that there will be a need. i also tell them its great to have a back pack if you go on roadtrip for the weekend as you wont have time to make friends to moch. my kids (2 marines) laugh but they enjoy the bug out bags i have for them and knowing they can grab and go with confidence


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

^^^^^^+1k for you


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Should we let our neighbours and workmates know we're preppers or should we keep it under our hat?
I mean, when the SHTF they're likely to pick up guns and come round your place if they suspect you've got food stockpiles or an underground shelter or whatever.
That happened in an old Twilight Zone episode and things got pretty ugly fast..


----------

